# After 3 1/2 weeks - Daisy F-16's Back at Local Walmart !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I have been calling my two local WalMarts everyday for the last 3 plus weeks, and just tonight one of them said they received some F-16's !

Well being that I have fun customizing them and they are cheap I'm going to pick up a couple to play with when I get bored. It appears that I'm not the only one buying them as many a time they say they have them and the next day when I get there, they are gone, I hope that is not true tomorrow.

I don't know what it is but, this sling is just about always out of stock as other slings - Daisy B-52's, Barnett Black Widows and others sit. It just may be that this area in general is fairly poor and this is a sling that these folks can afford, I don't know.

I'm well in touch with the police and listen to local Ham radio all the time and have not heard of slings being used for destruction of property or anything, so I just wonder ? Folks may be getting them as a survival tool should the "fit hit the sham" who knows ? I think there may be a lot more folks that have a slingshot put away then I may realize ?

You folks that have a Walmart near you, have you looked, is the F-16 out of stock all the time ? just wondering !

wll


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Nope, they're always available at my local walmart.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

they always have them and the wristbrace ones also. ever try looking for one at a harbor freight ? they usually have 2 or 3 on display , times ive gone.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Well I have been calling my two local WalMarts everyday for the last 3 plus weeks, and just tonight one of them said they received some F-16's !
> 
> Well being that I have fun customizing them and they are cheap I'm going to pick up a couple to play with when I get bored. It appears that I'm not the only one buying them as many a time they say they have them and the next day when I get there, they are gone, I hope that is not true tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Just picked up 4 ea of them, will take them apart tonight ... these will last a long long time, as my production of Modified F-16's has slowed waaaaaay down. I have a fleet of these that can bring down an alien army :- )

wll


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wll, post some pictures of your mods. I got one a couple months back as I was wasting time at a big sporting goods box store. I swapped the tubes for flat bands. I left the handle intact and I like shooting it.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Funny Ive noticed around this time of year that not just the slingshot you mentioned but ALL slingshots and ammo are pretty much gone. Also, they got rid of the Splatmaster paintballs which sucks cause we loved to shoot those. Perfect size.


----------



## flaco (Mar 5, 2015)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Funny Ive noticed around this time of year that not just the slingshot you mentioned but ALL slingshots and ammo are pretty much gone. Also, they got rid of the Splatmaster paintballs which sucks cause we loved to shoot those. Perfect size.


Same of my closest Walmart, they have a couple B52 but no steel at all


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

They took them off the mod harbor freight and dicks are the only places that carry them where im at.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Have you tried making a starship useing one yet?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I took the grips off and took the tubes off ... first thing I noticed is the tubes seem a very little bit thinner in the wall and they can be pulled further back easier ... hummm .... because of the increased ID they were easier to take off the wire frame ... this may just be this particular run of tubing, I don't know .. pouches are the same as before. As I have built quite a few mods using these frames and have an eye for detail, some of the F-16 frames are a bit rough where stamped and bent, these I got today were some of the best in a long time.

Daisy, being a large company probably farms these out to a supplier who has a few different vendors that make them .. I can look at the stamp marks and see different machines make certain batches. I have not noticed a difference in wire diameter or temper of the wire frame so far, but at the price they are selling these at, I can only assume the price will go up or they will come out with a different cheaper wire frame sling ... this would only hurt the guys that want a very inexpensive yet tough, almost indestructible frame to build a very versatile sling shot, lets hope it does not happen soon !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Wll, post some pictures of your mods. I got one a couple months back as I was wasting time at a big sporting goods box store. I swapped the tubes for flat bands. I left the handle intact and I like shooting it.


Here are a couple of pics, one of the sling in the field with 3060 Dankung tubes, one just a shot of the sling with 1/4od tubing and ammo and one I gave to one of my buddies that he placed on some beef jerky he made, that goes in his survival "Bug Out" bag !

The last pic is of the fork attachment

View attachment 78008


View attachment 78009


View attachment 78010


View attachment 78012


wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

will brother you are a one of a kind you actually called everyday for 3 weeks to get a 6 dollar shooter how many do you need brother :wave:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> will brother you are a one of a kind *you actually called everyday for 3 weeks* to get a 6 dollar shooter how many do you need brother :wave:


LOL, LOL, LOL ...No, I called for three weeks about once a week when they told me the time they though they would be in. I have all I need, but I make them for friends that know how to use a slingshot .I explain how these work and what ammo to use. Remember ammo to band power is important. I go over the fact that this sling is not to be used with rocks as they are to big for the pouch and Bla, Bla, Bla.

Most of the ones I have given away I set up with 3060 tubing, as it has enough power for most folks, that use ammo in the 86gr up to 184gr (9/16'steel, 180fps) range. Works very good with 5/8" marbles, 7/16" steel and 1/2" steel. 86gr ammo is on the light side though so I tell them to watch finger slap ....... I even give my friends a pair of poly-carb glasses for protection ;-)

Most of the guys quickly get a small supply of ammo for it also....usually marbles, better than nothing !

BTW: it is not a $6.00 shooter, it is $5.42 with tax ... best slingshot deal in town ;- )

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Although a "forum cronie" or two slammed me when I touted my commercial wire frames amongst all the ones I made in my shop, as (wire frame) "crap sling shots", a commercial wire frame shoots just as well as any, fun to modify and putz with and since they're so inexpensive make good glove box or tackle box companions or just plain hip pocket pals to tote along on picnics or outings, hikes etc..

I banded my Marksman arm braced, bent the brace so it would fit my skeleton, and it shoots fiercely... 1.25 inch thick TBG flat on each fork makes one zinger of a hitter. I can see why NY nannies hate them. Anything good is against the law, right? hehe

Eager always to see mods of commercial wire frames. Actually the Tru Mark folding arm braced SS series also made about the same by Marksman and others, is a great little hitter.

I love the wrist brace series. For a few bucks it's sure fun to putz with 'em. You can buy a handfull for the price of an injected plastic cronie model.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I also have modified my F-16.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

RatGod13 said:


> I also have modified my f-16


Yes, I saw your mod and I like it .. how does it shoot for you ?

wll


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

It shoots amazingly, best shooter for the price lol.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wll said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > will brother you are a one of a kind *you actually called everyday for 3 weeks* to get a 6 dollar shooter how many do you need brother :wave:
> ...


brother you know how much i respect what you do we have spoke many times i was just :stickpoke: with ya i have been sampling the Russian standard tonight i love that stuff if you never tried the brand i recommend it :drinkup:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > bigron said:
> ...


I may have to join you a little later on ;- )

wll


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

This makes me want to go to walmart and buy one to mod it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Wll, post some pictures of your mods. I got one a couple months back as I was wasting time at a big sporting goods box store. I swapped the tubes for flat bands. I left the handle intact and I like shooting it.


Here are the pics again, sorry ... last pic is of attachment method to fork

























wll


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

May try this attachment method for some loop bands


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

RatGod13 said:


> May try this attachment method for some loop bands


I did a write up on it about three month ago or so. It can be retied with no tools and is secure as heck. In the months I have been using this method, I have not had one problem at all and get very good ammo flight as the tubes are free of the fork and can float a bit. That is one of the things I like about gypsy tubes.

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/27671881?www=true&productRedirect=true Wallmart mail order F16s only $5 each. Get a few and go wild with mods. You could buy seven of these steel babies for the price of some models made only of cheap plastic.

That paracord loop to attach looped tube or pseudo taper tube elastic is trick !! I like the way it forces the elastics OVER the frame entirelyk for the least impedance and less obstruction and easier flow of the bands and pouch..I bet this is an accurate shooter.

Actually I think the ergo handle that comes with it is pretty good by itself but with only five dollars spent on a brand new wire frame, why not experiment? Great mods you guys are making. The paracord handle one sure makes it flat and pocketable and the paracord if enough used on the handle can be used for a taught line to support between two trees, a nylon or plastic tarp for an expedient shelter.

I was thinking of using catalyzed car body putty to form a handle exactly to fit one's hand, molded around a wire frame or any frame, metal or wood, actually. Sand, paint it, urethane it several dips (2 or 3 days to dry between each dip) and shoot. I think Joerg Sprave used some sort of moldable putty on one of his. Body putty hardens pretty fast if you use the right amount of catalyst...experiment with a couple small batches to get the timing down right. Use a thin poly disposable glove around your hand so the stuff doesn't stick to you. If you wait until the stuff is almost hard then remove your hand the glove will release well yet the blob of putty won't be distorted. Handle it with the forks to hand it til it hardens all the way.

I was thinking since I get the job of clipping/grooming Susi's two miniature poodles (one of the most regrettable jobs I have to do) to save the hair and mix it with body putty to make a tough composite...like a dough, to form an ergo handle. Poodle caty? Eeeeuuuuw.

Just to note, any slingshot will shoot the same as any other slingshot given the fork width and depth are the same in your comparisons, no matter who makes it or from what it's made. Ergonomics do help in the comfort part of the formula and gripping it well to lessen strain on forearm "ulnar flexor" and associated forearm muscles, making less wrist wobble/quiver and that can enhance accuracy and make shooting more pleasant. Beginners should realize the above and not get disheartened with "mine's not as pretty as his" sort of garbage. The idea is to experiment with designs or just buy a comfortable slingshot and shoot the thing for enjoyment, relaxation, to focus one's mind on "something else for a while" or to unwind after work. If you are not adept at making things and really don't want to in the first place there's nothing wrong with entering sling shotery by buying a TruMark folding wrist brace or a Daisy F16 or the like and just enjoy it. Again, one shoots the same as the next given the forks are wide enough and deep enough to allow good through passage of the bands and pouch. Hammer holds are the rule on store bought wire frames but as you get accustomed to shooting and want to make or buy a frame that incorporates your index finger and thumb up higher on the fork, that's fine too...just be careful of fork/finger hits..that is, practice first to be sure your pouch hold and release don't make fork hits, if you get fork hits you are doing something wrong with release or pouch pinch or canting the forks askew.

Charles recently posted some sling shots made of wooden spatulas he found at thrift stores for instance, a dollar or less for a frame and a little elbow grease/creative stuff. A new shooter doesn't have to be intimidated with expensive gear when purchased gear or home made frames work fine.

I think (my thoughts only) that commercial slingshot makers such as Tru Mark, Daisy, Marksman, Barnett etc. use hammer holds only is because of potential law suits had they marketed fork hold designs If a lady can win a fortune by spilling coffee in her "lap" at a McDoinald's drive thru, think of what a pounded kid's finger would bring or a heart surgeon's torn up thumb?

Once you get your stance and form down pat you are good to go for fork hold frames. Whatever feels best to you is best.

What is a "woman's 'yet' " ? I saw an article the other day in the news that said, "The woman was shot late last night and the bullet is in her yet."

???


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/27671881?www=true&productRedirect=true Wallmart mail order $5 each.
> Actually I think the ergo handle that comes with it is pretty good by itself but with only five dollars spent on a brand new wire frame, why not experiment? Great mods.
> 
> I was thinking of using catalyzed car body putty to form a handle exactly to fit one's hand, molded around a wire frame or any frame actually. Sand, paint it, urethane it several dips (2 or 3 days to dry between each dip) and shoot. I think Joerg Sprave used some sort of moldable putty on one of his. Body putty hardens pretty fast if you use enough catalyst...experiment with a couple small batches to get the timing down right. Use a thin poly disposable around your hand so the stuff doesn't stick to you. If you wait until the stuff is almost hard then remove your hand the glove will release well yet the blob of putty won't be distorted. Handle it with the forks to hand it til it hardens all the way.


Mine was formed to my hand I used polymer bake clay that I use for sculptures, its at any box store in craft section (Walmart has everything lol)


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

So you just bake this and it hardens? That is kewl my friend. You sure can't get any better fit than that!!! Sure saves some carving work. Of course we can't get that in bananaland but I'm thinking of all sorts of possibilities of inserting a thin plastic bottle neck into the mix to make an ammo or band stash in the handle,,,given the plastic wouldn't mal form with the heat.

how much time to bake and what temp??? A machined aluminum tube threaded for an end cap...an aluminum cigar tube with threaded cap...my mind's going nuts with this polymer product. I've been out of the states so long I have no idea of the products available.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> So you just bake this and it hardens? That is kewl my friend.


Yes you bake it 15 min at 250° per quarter inch of thickness. To be safe I baked mine at 300° for 1 hour 15 min because of to being so thick. Once its done its still slightly soft and hardens as it cools.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Great material. Thanks. Someone is coming to visit and I'll have them pick up a package or two of this and a few wire frames to boot to pack in checked in luggage, LOL, am sure the nannies would get their panties in a bunch if they saw a carry on with three sling shots at air port security check points, and some funny putty looking stuff (C4 oh gawd).. BTW Tru Marks are made of aircraft aluminum for the weight factor...not that a slingshot is heavy in the first place.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Post a few sculptures you made of this please...in your gallery. Just curious as to what one can sculpt with this polymer clay. Would it hold up to band pull like, say, HDPE? Maybe with a wire frame inside to strengthen it?? The ultimate mod for a wire frame no less...encapsulated totally in polymer with really radical ergonomics. One would never know it was a wire frame once.

BTW you'llshootyoureyeout Matt is from Charlotte, my hang out was Ashville, specifically Mt. Mitchel park..highest mountain in the Eastern USA....loved it in the winter too...snowshoed to the upper shelter with permission from the rangers who were personal friends.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I think its to brittle to use, I have broke sculptures during transportation.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the tips. Brasstown Bald was another hang out...you live in a one heck of a state.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> thanks for the tips. Brasstown Bald was another hang out...you live in a one heck of a state.


Yeah brasstown bald is in hiawassee ga I lived there for years, I live in Murphy now. Nathan Masters owner of flippinout slingshot (simple-shot.com) is from Asheville nc. Its a good state for some shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics, with just the handle turned around and a lanyard put on the bottom by drilling a couple of holes. The yellow tubes were used to cover the wire frame and caps put on ...... the caps, the tubes over the frame is just something I did. I sandblasted the grips, but I thinks acetone rubbing them in wet sand would do the same thing !

You can wrap the forks, or not, the possibilities are endless. For me I like the fork end sticking away from me as it gives me more draw length, not much, but I'll take it. I also like the fact that the back side of the fork stops the attachment from slipping (although I have never had that happen)

















wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's a very nice mod...call this the "Yellow Jacket". I didn't know you could take the handle apart and turn the fork around...neat feature they didn't know about in the design room. You really fixed this one up.

The fork ends pointed away from you with those fruit loop attachments is a very nice combo of ideas and yes it adds a bit more draw.

I note on Wallmart's page http://www.walmart.com/ip/27671881?www=true&productRedirect=true that the F16s (can I assume the rest of Daisy's line??) are imported. Can we guess from where? This is why the original poster can't find 'em maybe. But they're in other Wallmarts so as to why one has some and others don't...maybe the honcho at that Wallmart is slack and doesn't order stuff when the SKU stock number is low. So with imported goods sometimes supply is iffy since they've got to be ordered by the main honcho office of Wallmart, then the order processed in Asia, then shipped via slow boat from China to San Francisco or Neew York, then sit in the distribution warehouse at HQ Wallmart, then trucked to the different stores. So it takes a while sometimes for imported goods to arrive on the shelf. Since the web page states the're about five dollars for an F16, buy a few to have on hand. How in blazes can they sell such a nice slingshot for so cheap?

I note on the web page the handle is made of some sort of clear plastic. Actually the ergo is good, a pinkey tang no less. But remember, some cronies here think purchased wire frames are "crap"...so sayeth. Mine never smelled bad however.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

You can order from WALMART online and have a bunch delivered to your door if you spend over $50...Or place an order and pick up at your local store...Phil


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> You can order from WALMART online and have a bunch delivered to your door if you spend over $50...Or place an order and pick up at your local store...Phil


That' all I need is to spend $50.00 on Daisy F-16 sling shots ... but truth be know I'm sure I have spent a lot more on them.

I do enjoy making them and giving them to folks I KNOW are responsible .

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That's a very nice mod...call this the "Yellow Jacket". I didn't know you could take the handle apart and turn the fork around...neat feature they didn't know about in the design room. You really fixed this one up.
> 
> The fork ends pointed away from you with those fruit loop attachments is a very nice combo of ideas and yes it adds a bit more draw.
> 
> ...


This sling is made in China and the B-52 I believe was also imported by Barnett, but not now.

One of the features that makes this sling good for modifications is the fact the the frame is very simple and can be turned around and still use the original grips, I believe you can do this with the B-52 and I know you can with the Barnett Black Widow .. I pretty nice commercial box store sling. and can be modified, as in the pic below.









wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Walmart raised the price to $ 12.87 at this time . Supply and demand ?

Harbor Freight Tools has them for $6.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/f16-slingshot-65127.html


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i can`t wait to get my wire frame to flat band adapters from bill hays to put on my daisy`s , marksman , barrnett ,

and truemarks. should make them into whole different animals -------i like hammer grip wire frames

alot ..............


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> Walmart raised the price to $ 12.87 at this time . Supply and demand ?
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools has them for $6.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/f16-slingshot-65127.html


WOW... I come back to see what the boys are up to and see this.....that is an outrageous price increase.... I have enough of these frames to last me, so I'm cool and will never buy another for sure. Have not shot in a while but need to get back ... hope all my tubes have not rotted, don't think so, they are in the refrigerator.

Harbor freight raised the price a buck too I see... well I'm good for sure as I bought and modified quite a few and they are tucked away, along with lots of ammo.

Hope you all are doing well, I'm doing good and modifingQB78 airguns .. you can make some very powerful guns, but you must be very, very careful as high pressure air is very dangerous.

Take care all,

wll


----------

